# Cheaper car rental-Autoslash



## Icc5 (Mar 23, 2016)

I've posted about this company before and again they just saved me $233 on a car rental.  For a 17 day rental from Costco of $519 Autoslash got me a rental through them for $286.
What you do is find your rental,book it (we like using Costco) then put the information into Autoslash and allow them to search.  We had booked and put in about 3 weeks ago.  Once they find something they notify you by email so you can change.
Hope this helps someone else to save some money in your travels.
Bart


----------



## Luanne (Mar 23, 2016)

I keep trying AutoSlash and so far they have only beat Costco once.  That was for a rental in San Diego.  Every other rental we've done, Costco has had the better pricing hands down.  After I get my "best" Costco price I'll submit it to AutoSlash to see if they can better it.  What is kind of amusing is that they will send me emails with discount pricing, but the pricing is significantly higher than Costco.

I do agree you should check every avenue, it's just that my experience with AutoSlash hasn't been all that great.


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 23, 2016)

*4th time*



Luanne said:


> I keep trying AutoSlash and so far they have only beat Costco once.  That was for a rental in San Diego.  Every other rental we've done, Costco has had the better pricing hands down.  After I get my "best" Costco price I'll submit it to AutoSlash to see if they can better it.  What is kind of amusing is that they will send me emails with discount pricing, but the pricing is significantly higher than Costco.
> 
> I do agree you should check every avenue, it's just that my experience with AutoSlash hasn't been all that great.



Hi Luanne,
For me it has worked about 4 times of the 5 I've tried.  I always go to Costco first and usually I'm starting about 2-3 months out.  On Facebook I posted the same and someone said it always stuck them with a certain car rental company (Advantage) which they didn't care for.  I've never used that company or been directed towards them.
I go to Autoslash after Costco and then just wait and hope.
Bart


----------



## Luanne (Mar 23, 2016)

Icc5 said:


> Hi Luanne,
> For me it has worked about 4 times of the 5 I've tried.  I always go to Costco first and usually I'm starting about 2-3 months out.  On Facebook I posted the same and someone said it always stuck them with a certain car rental company (Advantage) which they didn't care for.  I've never used that company or been directed towards them.
> I go to Autoslash after Costco and then just wait and hope.
> Bart



I start farther out.  With my latest rental for the Big Island I found the lowest price 6 months out and I had started looking a month or so before that.  If I'd waited until 2 - 3 months it's possible AutoSlash could have beat the current Costco price.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 23, 2016)

I have Auto Slash tracking a few of our future rentals, they can beat some of the rates we have through Costco as long as I am willing to switch to Fox or Payless. I will stick with Alamo for the few dollars more that I would be saving.


----------



## AutoSlash (Mar 24, 2016)

Luanne said:


> I keep trying AutoSlash and so far they have only beat Costco once.  That was for a rental in San Diego.  Every other rental we've done, Costco has had the better pricing hands down.  After I get my "best" Costco price I'll submit it to AutoSlash to see if they can better it.  What is kind of amusing is that they will send me emails with discount pricing, but the pricing is significantly higher than Costco.
> 
> I do agree you should check every avenue, it's just that my experience with AutoSlash hasn't been all that great.



Hi Luanne, AutoSlash here. We're always working to improve our service and we'd love to help you get a better rate next time around. We've actually got some enhancements in the queue that will allow you to specify which groups/organizations you're a member of (AAA/Costco/AARP/etc), and we'll check those discounts alongside the others. This should help to get folks even better deals.

One thing you mentioned I found curious... You said that we sent you emails with discount pricing, but the pricing is significantly higher than Costco. If you are entering your existing Costco reservation for tracking, then we should only be emailing you if we find a better deal. If however you also enter a request for a quote, this just emails the best pricing we can find initially (and then every week thereafter), so if you have an active tracking request and an active quote request (2 separate requests), it would explain why you're getting emails that are higher than your entered Costco price.

Just wanted to let you know we're always here to help. If we're not able to beat your Costco rate, feel free to email us at support(at)autoslash.com. We always consider it a personal challenge to try to lower rate for folks who are skeptical about our service, and you've got nothing to lose and everything to gain.


----------



## AutoSlash (Mar 24, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I have Auto Slash tracking a few of our future rentals, they can beat some of the rates we have through Costco as long as I am willing to switch to Fox or Payless. I will stick with Alamo for the few dollars more that I would be saving.



Hi dioxide45. Shoot us an email at support(at)autoslash.com or a PM here with your existing Alamo confirmation number and we'll see if there is anything more we can do to get your rate down with one of the "better" companies.


----------



## Bwolf (Mar 24, 2016)

We used autoslash for the first time about a month ago.  It is for October at RSW.  We waited until we had our flight number and booked.  The initial rate we got was lower than any of the "test" rates we had seen prior to completing the booking.  It is also less than what we've previously paid for weekly rentals at RSW for a compact car but our autoslash is for a mid-size SUV.  It is also with Alamo, our preferred rental company.

We have an Alamo Insiders membership, so we are trying to determine how to line-up the autoslash reservation with the Insiders membership so we may skip the counter, but we have time to do that.

The rate is so good we doubt we'll get a better one thru autoslash, but anything is possible.  So far, our experience is very positive.


----------



## AutoSlash (Mar 24, 2016)

Bwolf said:


> We used autoslash for the first time about a month ago.  It is for October at RSW.  We waited until we had our flight number and booked.  The initial rate we got was lower than any of the "test" rates we had seen prior to completing the booking.  It is also less than what we've previously paid for weekly rentals at RSW for a compact car but our autoslash is for a mid-size SUV.  It is also with Alamo, our preferred rental company.
> 
> We have an Alamo Insiders membership, so we are trying to determine how to line-up the autoslash reservation with the Insiders membership so we may skip the counter, but we have time to do that.
> 
> The rate is so good we doubt we'll get a better one thru autoslash, but anything is possible.  So far, our experience is very positive.



Best to email us ASAP with your Alamo Insider's number. We need to re-book the reservation in order to apply the number, so the rate has to be the same or lower than what you booked in order for us to get it on there. No worries though--even if you don't have your number on there I believe you can still use the kiosk to check in when you arrive.


----------



## Bwolf (Mar 24, 2016)

AutoSlash said:


> Best to email us ASAP with your Alamo Insider's number. We need to re-book the reservation in order to apply the number, so the rate has to be the same or lower than what you booked in order for us to get it on there. No worries though--even if you don't have your number on there I believe you can still use the kiosk to check in when you arrive.



Just sent you a PM.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 24, 2016)

In February, Autoslash beat my Costco rate--with HERTZ--and then fixed a last minute oops on my part (2 door/4 door Jeep) and beat the price again.

The beat everybody else by a mile, and made the changes for me.


They were, without a doubt, the most helpful part of the reservation process!  Awesome job.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 24, 2016)

AutoSlash said:


> Best to email us ASAP with your Alamo Insider's number. We need to re-book the reservation in order to apply the number, so the rate has to be the same or lower than what you booked in order for us to get it on there. No worries though--even if you don't have your number on there I believe you can still use the kiosk to check in when you arrive.



The whole answer is Maybe.  We rented through Costco and got a car with Alamo for a recent trip.  There was no place to put my Alamo Insider's number on the Costco reservation so I called Alamo to ask them to add it. They couldn't do it without cancelling and rebooking, and the rate would have been significantly higher.

I was told I could use online check in.  But, when I tried to do that I couldn't.  Again, a call to Alamo.  It turns out the online system didn't recognize the Costco coupon.  We couldn't do kiosk check in as they didn't have one at the airport (Kansas City) so we had to go to the counter.  Since the rental was in my husband's name (he was the primary driver) they didn't allow me to add my Insider's Number at that point.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 24, 2016)

Do you still have the (Costco) free additional driver if you book thru AutoSlash?


----------



## Luanne (Mar 24, 2016)

AutoSlash said:


> One thing you mentioned I found curious... You said that we sent you emails with discount pricing, but the pricing is significantly higher than Costco. If you are entering your existing Costco reservation for tracking, then we should only be emailing you if we find a better deal.



Yes, I did enter my existing Costco reservation information and I was still getting emails from AutoSlash with higher rates.


----------



## AutoSlash (Mar 24, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Yes, I did enter my existing Costco reservation information and I was still getting emails from AutoSlash with higher rates.



Right, what I was saying is that it's probably because you have both a tracking request and a quote request active (they are two different things). You are getting emails weekly from the quote request because it knows nothing about your existing Costco reservation. It is simply a request to send the best rates available. 

If you look in that email, there is a line highlighted in bright yellow that says:

"If you no longer want to receive offers for this rental let us know by clicking here."

Clicking that will only cancel the quote request--not the tracking request for your Costco reservation. If you need further assistance, please feel free to email or PM us here and we'll get it sorted out. We just need to know what email address the request is under.


----------



## AutoSlash (Mar 24, 2016)

nightnurse613 said:


> Do you still have the (Costco) free additional driver if you book thru AutoSlash?



Short answer: Yes, but you need to contact us to confirm

Full answer: If the additional driver is a spouse and you're renting with Avis, Budget, Hertz, Enterprise or National then the additional driver would be included. or you are renting in California, then the additional driver would be included. See this article in our blog for more info.

If the additional driver is not a spouse, then we can usually apply the Costco discount code which will confer the additional driver fee. You don't actually have to book at Costco.com to get the benefit--you only need to have the Costco code on the reservation.

If you book and want to check with us to ensure that the Costco code is applied, or you just have questions on your quote or booking, you can always email us at support(at)autoslash.com. We're always happy to help.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 24, 2016)

AutoSlash said:


> Right, what I was saying is that it's probably because you have both a tracking request and a quote request active (they are two different things). You are getting emails weekly from the quote request because it knows nothing about your existing Costco reservation. It is simply a request to send the best rates available.



I am pretty sure I only had the request against a current Costco reservation.  But if you say I had two requests going, I guess you must be right.

I did say that I had one successful experience with AutoSlash getting me a better rate.  It's just the rest of the time, they haven't.

At this point I think I have cancelled all AutoSlash searches.  I haven't gotten an email in quite awhile, so they were either cancelled, or better rates haven't been found.


----------

